# Looking for opinion on keeping summer sausage.



## shortend (Jul 9, 2011)

How long do you believe it would be safe to keep vacuum sealed, cured, smoked and fully cooked summer sausage in the fridge before having to freeze it?

ShortEnd


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 9, 2011)

2 weeks, then eat or freeze. If you vac seal and freeze right away it will stand ok for a year.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 9, 2011)

Summer sausage can be kept 3 months Vacuum sealed and in the refrigerator.......... 




*Sausage Storage Chart* *Type of Sausage**Refrigerator - Unopened**Refrigerator - After Opening*FreezerFresh Sausage, uncooked1 to 2 days unopened or opened1 to 2 days unopened or opened1 to 2 monthsFresh Sausage, after cooking by consumer(not applicable)3 to 4 days2 to 3 monthsHard/Dry SausageWhole, 6 weeks in pantry; indefinitely in refrigerator.3 weeks1 to 2 monthsHot Dogs and other Cooked Sausage2 weeks7 days1 to 2 monthsLuncheon Meats2 weeks3 to 5 days1 to 2 monthsSummer Sausage (Semi-dry)3 months3 weeks1 to 2 months


[Top of Page]

Last Modified: May 25, 2011


 
Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 9, 2011)

Have had sausage/bologna/sticks in the freezer for a year with no freezer flavor. But then again i use Trehalose which most people dont.


----------



## shortend (Jul 9, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Summer sausage can be kept 3 months Vacuum sealed and in the refrigerator..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boykjo, thanks for the chart.
 


nepas said:


> 2 weeks, then eat or freeze. If you vac seal and freeze right away it will stand ok for a year.


Good, thanks again.  I've got a batch going right now, some w/ high temp cheese. Just didn't want to risk getting any mushy cheese by having to freeze. Need for next weekend. 


nepas said:


> Have had sausage/bologna/sticks in the freezer for a year with no freezer flavor. But then again i use Trehalose which most people dont.


OK, I'll bite. (Is this a "reel the rookie in for one", thing here?) What the heck is Trehalose?  LOL

ShortEnd


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 9, 2011)

> OK, I'll bite. (Is this a "reel the rookie in for one", thing here?) What the heck is Trehalose?  LOL
> 
> ShortEnd


Hahahahhaha I wondered what the heck it was too.

I googled it as "trehalose for sausage"...

Very nice.. it's a sugar that keep the moisture put and does things with the flavor...It is an LEM product..check it out.

  Craig


----------



## shortend (Jul 9, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Hahahahhaha I wondered what the heck it was too.
> 
> I googled it as "trehalose for sausage"...
> 
> ...




Whew, thanks Craig, I thought I was on the other end of a nepas rookie hook there! LOL

ShortEnd


----------

